# My Berettas thus far



## PapaHades (Feb 13, 2012)

After spending about an hour looking through photos on here, decided to take my Berettas out of the safe for some photos. Shown are a U22 Neos, px4 .40s&w full, px4 9mm Sub-Compact, and a 84bb. The 84bb is the only one I purchased as used...great shooter and for the price I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice collection. Seems like you got it covered.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

nice guns!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Beretta's ARE a beautiful thing......


----------



## Texasmade (Mar 7, 2012)

must admit PX4's are one good looking gun!!


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice. My PX4 situation is exactly the same. I love them both.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice collection


----------



## TexasSlinger (Aug 4, 2013)

Wants a px4 45. They shoot nice?!


----------



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

Amazing collection sir.


----------

